# achieving polaroid/faded effect?



## itskub (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello. I couldn't find what I was looking for on google. Has anyone found a decent tutorial or method to make digital photographs have a "polaroid" appearance? 

I know all about color balance, paths, saturation,levels, etc with Photoshop... But I was thinking - just how you can equalize a recording to make it sound a certain,distinct way (e.i. old vinyl ), there must be a formula or algorithm that can apply to photographs that gives them a worn-out, faded feel?

thanks


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 13, 2007)

I use Lightroom, and they have presets for that kinda thing...I dono bout polaroid specifically cause I'm not sure what you mean...but it does old, antique, etc...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 13, 2007)

just shoot the same thing, one with your digital camera, another with the Polaroid film of your choice, edit the digital one to look like the polaroid, and than save the steps as an action in photoshop. done.


----------



## itskub (Oct 13, 2007)

i geuss i was over-thinking this, really simple after comparing it to an actual polaroid. should i bother uploading my result..?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd be interested in seeing them.


----------



## itskub (Oct 14, 2007)

i havent used lightroom before but it sounds interesting. 
anyway im sure theres a dozen ways to get a "polaroid" look.
(sorry about the obnoxious fills over the faces..)

color balance, decrease contrast, add warming filter w/o preserving luminosity, slight warping, subtle gradient on new layer for additional sun faded effect.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 16, 2007)

looks about right for those types of Polaroids.


----------

